

A New Object-Oriented Programming Language: sh [ps] - cmkrnl
http://www.usenix.org/publications/library/proceedings/bos94/full_papers/haemer.ps

======
__Joker
With an online postscript viewer link
<http://view.samurajdata.se/psview.php?id=8368f85b>

